# Puppy Eats too Fast



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Use the kong wobler to feed her..


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. You can also just put her kibble in a plastic water bottle and teach her to knock it around to get the kibble out. We would love to see some pictures of Izzy.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Duncan (5 months) inhales his food also. We have experience with 6 goldens and I have never seen anything like it. We got the bowl with partitions. It has slowed him down a bit. I had read another thread on this and they suggested using muffin tins. We tried that and it worked also. he could not get his schnoz down into the partion far enough to inhale the food. That really slowed him down.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

In addition to those ideas, I read here about someone putting kibble on a cookie sheet and then putting lettuce on top. So he had to push the lettuce out of the way to get to the kibble. The lettuce is because most dogs dont like it and will spit it out to get to the food. Causing them to slow down.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

We have the divided bowl for Oakley who would inhale his food if we allowed him to. It works quite well for him. My sister puts a smaller bowl upside down in the regular food dish for one of her fast eaters and it has really slowed him down. I think the fact that it slides around in the dish makes it a lot more diffcult to get at the food, which is basically between the rims of the large and small bowls. Carol


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Luccagr said:


> Use the kong wobler to feed her..


This, we got our pup one after seeing it discusses on here and she loves it. Takes them a few times to get the concept but now she attacks the thing, it's like she is getting to play and eat at the same time....the best of both worlds. I'm actually considering puting some tape over the hole to make it smaller cause it is rather big, especially for puppy food.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> In addition to those ideas, I read here about someone putting kibble on a cookie sheet and then putting lettuce on top. So he had to push the lettuce out of the way to get to the kibble. The lettuce is because most dogs dont like it and will spit it out to get to the food. Causing them to slow down.


This is SO TRUE! Lincoln hates lettuce if I give him some of my sandwich he sits in front of my mowing it down then promptly spits this icky green glob right on my nice clean floor...we I'm sorry your highness ha ha


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

my pup was the same way and he has slowed down some at 17 weeks. i think he was just going thru growth spurts and i just fed him a bit more food..now he still attacks his bowl but not like he used too


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

My Izzy also at extremely fast when she was a young pup. I would divide her portions in a muffin tin and that would slow her down. You can also spread her portions on the floor so she has to take the time to find it. I started using the Premier Kibble Ball which she now uses for every meal. She has to work for her food and use her brain to figure out how to roll the ball to get the kibble to come out. IF I put Izzy's food in a bowl, at 13 months, she will still inhale it. The bowl is permanently put away, lol!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

A great way to bond with your new pup and to slow them down is to hand feed them. You can control how much they can have by closing your hand and making them wait for the food.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

When I first got my boy, every time he'd eat, he'd start choking. At first, I was afraid there was something wrong with his throat, but then I realized he was eating like he had never had anything to eat. I started feeding him by hand. I'd either feed him one piece at a time or a few pieces at a time (also trained him to sit and give me high five during this time so it worked out for me..). I also bought him an elevated bowl which seemed to help with the choking as well as eating fast.

The Kong is a good thing to try too. Dexter overcame the issue pretty quickly so I never had to get one, and if you decide not to get one that dispenses the food while she plays, get one for her to chew on anyway. It'll save your hands and arms a lot of skin. Lol.

I got him at 6 weeks. He's 17 weeks now (actually, exactly 4 months today ) and eats pretty well..especially since he's getting to the age where he doesn't want to eat three times a day.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Miss Izzy started eating too fast again so we've started playing "Find Your Food". We'll put some in her dish and while she's eating that, we'll place little piles of food around the house that she has to find. She thinks it's a grand game and we think it's a grand way to slow down her eating.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is great also by doing that you are setting her up to do tracking. Tracking is a fun sport to do with a dog it doesnt cost alot unless you want to title then you might have to travel for competitions.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

General V said:


> That is great also by doing that you are setting her up to do tracking. Tracking is a fun sport to do with a dog it doesnt cost alot unless you want to title then you might have to travel for competitions.


Didn't even think of that General V, thanks! We just thought it was a nice way to slow down her eating and to keep her mentally engaged.


----------

